# Problems while taking the National Registry



## narias (Aug 3, 2007)

i just took the national and it stopped after 70 . did i fail


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 3, 2007)

narias said:


> i just took the national and it stopped after 70 . did i fail


 
You need to contact the National Registry to find out what happened.

Chimpie


----------



## narias (Aug 3, 2007)

*hi guys*

i know but i just took it i cant find out until 2 days just a little nervous


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 3, 2007)

narias said:


> i know but i just took it i cant find out until 2 days just a little nervous


 
No, I'm not talking about finding out whether or not you passed, but finding out why the test stopped.


----------



## narias (Aug 3, 2007)

*hi*

test center said that the computer knows when there was enough answers to know if failed or passed


----------



## Greg (Aug 3, 2007)

narias said:


> i just took the national and it stopped after 70 . did i fail



The National Registry test is not only on the computer, it's also _computer adaptive_.  What this basically means is that not all questions are equal.  Think of it in terms of "points".  It starts you off on a medium-difficulty question and if you get that question correct, it will move you to a harder question (worth more points).  If you get it wrong, the next question will be easier, but worth less points.  The test will stop in three cases.  1) you have answered enough questions correctly and gotten enough points to pass, 2) you have answered too many questions incorrectly and have fallen below the minimum number of points, or 3) you've run out of time.  

Basically, if you know you got the last question correct, you know you've passed.  If you know that you've gotten the last qestion wrong, you know you've failed.  If anybody else understands it better, please correct anything I've said that's wrong, thanks!


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 3, 2007)

I've never taken the NR.  When you say it stops, does the screen go blank?  Does it give you any sort of message?


----------



## Greg (Aug 3, 2007)

Chimpie said:


> I've never taken the NR.  When you say it stops, does the screen go blank?  Does it give you any sort of message?



You click to go on to the next question, but instead of a question it'll show you a message that says you're done and your results will be online in the next few days.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Aug 3, 2007)

And usually it's a lot less than two days, unless you test on a Friday afternoon (hint, hint). Mine were up in about 7-8 hours...


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 3, 2007)

Maybe, we should make a "sticky post" about NREMT and testing information, since this is routine question, weekly. 

I would had hope the states, schools, etc. informed candidates about testing procedures, the Computer Based Testing (CBT) information. As well, I believe most candidates never really read the information prior to testing or the fine print. 

We can obtain most information from their website. 

R/r 911


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 3, 2007)

For a while at our station, we had a standing order, no questions, comments or complaints about the arrival of your certification, grades or certificates for at least one full month after completion of the class, test, seminar, conference.


----------



## Greg (Aug 3, 2007)

There is a lot of information about CBT on the NREMT Website- Computer Based Testing.



- Videos (you can learn more about computer based testing, see step-by-step instructions for applying online, or tour a pearson-vue testing center if your heart so desires.

- Frequently Asked Questions

- CBT Brochure

- Lots of other stuff


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 3, 2007)

Moved to appropriate forum and pinned to the top.


----------



## emt/ff71185 (Oct 22, 2007)

My class also did not inform us about how the national is setup.  It is on the national website though and the testing centers should be able to inform you as well if you are concerned.  If your test is short like that you either did great  or you bombed it :sad:.  Either way as was said earlier you will find out quickly.  My testing site was an hour away and I checked it when i got home and it was already posted.


----------



## disassociative (Oct 22, 2007)

Don't worry about it. Most of the medics/emt's I know came out thinking they failed. Just give it the 2 days; login and look for the keywords: Congratulations on successfully passing. Just be positive.


----------



## rgnoon (Oct 22, 2007)

disassociative said:


> Don't worry about it. Most of the medics/emt's I know came out thinking they failed. Just give it the 2 days; login and look for the keywords: Congratulations on successfully passing. Just be positive.



Ditto....I was convinced that I had failed.


----------



## pass (Nov 12, 2007)

*did I fail the NREMT test?*

I just took the NREMT test today at Pearson Vue I got up to about 77 questions then the computer stopped me! did I fail?


----------



## medicdan (Nov 12, 2007)

To quote our good friend r/r:



> ...there is no  magic number cut-off. Remember, the questions are weight based, therefore; if one get a question right, the next may be harder, and vice versa. More questions, the less point(s). I have heard of people passing > 120 questions and as little as 70.



I recommend you read other threads in this sub-forum, including
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=5135


----------



## Dondo (Nov 15, 2007)

*Nremt*

Im currently taking the EMT-B course and am schedualed to take the NREMT in mid December, but our instructor has told us that the test ranges from 70 to 250 questions.  Like others have said there is no magic cut off point.  However, that being said, we were told that a few people even though they passed, were given all 250 questions, just to test out the questions.  So dont worry if you got more than 70, you could be a quine (i cant spell) pig for the test.  Worry if you didnt get at least 70 questions, cuz that means you bombed it.:sad:


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 15, 2007)

Like all medical testing, usually there are a certain of number of "trial or study" questions that are thrown in there, that are not graded. So again, the number may not reflect towards your score. 

R/r 911


----------



## BossyCow (Nov 15, 2007)

Dondo said:


> you could be a quine (i cant spell) pig for the test.



G-u-i-n-e-a I swear a little spell checker lives in my head!


----------



## TrmaGrl220 (Dec 20, 2007)

shouldn't have. Mine stopped in the 60's or 70's and I passed with flying colors.  ^_^


----------



## sweitzer104 (Jan 31, 2008)

i got up to 120 and test stoped i failedh34r:


----------



## piranah (Jan 31, 2008)

mine stopped at 70 and i took it on friday and i passed and found out 6 hours later on the site..


----------



## uscgk9 (Feb 2, 2008)

The NREMT is looking for a 70%. As you take the test your overall grade is computed and if you are doing great, the test may stop anywhere but usually around 80 give or take a few. If you overall grade is not good, the test mat stop at the same number of questions with a disqualifying result. If you are floating right on the 70% you will get more questions and will shut off when you score high enough or low enough. The NREMT also adds research type questions as mentioned earlier. These questions are in the test to see how the field has been trained and are not counted toward your grade. That is usually where the fluctuation in low number questions come from. I have heard a lot of my students say that when the test shut off if you asked the last question correct they passed. If you missed the last question they failed. It’s kind of like the "icing on the cake" so to say. It’s probably not an exact science but worth paying attention to. If you were taught well and studied well you should be fine. Good luck to all!!


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Feb 6, 2008)

the one thing i wasnt expectiing were so many senario questions, i think at least half my test were geratic senarios. I passed in 65 questions but when i left i thought i had failed.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 6, 2008)

uscgk9 said:


> The NREMT is looking for a 70%.!



Actually, they are no longer using that equation. It used to be 70%. Now, it is much more complicated than that. Read other articles. 

Remember, there is test bank full of questions. Where one person may have a large percentage of scenario base questions others may not have any at all. It uses an random generator so one will not receive the same question twice. 

Again each question is weight based upon the strength of the question, not the number you get correct. Example one may only get 65 correct and while others get 80 correct but not pass. 

R/r 911


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 8, 2008)

My computer shut off at 72. The next day i checked if i passed online and i did. I <3 NR. Even though its no diffrent than a regular state Cert besides the "NR" in the beginning of "EMT".


----------



## traumaangel26 (Feb 8, 2008)

my test shut off after 80 questions and i failed.  One question my instructor could not answer was:  How do you detect uterine cancer?  I looked in my books and i can not find the answer.  I think this is one of the questions that they are thinking about putting on.  Does anyone have an answer for me.  I would like to know just to know.:unsure:


----------



## disassociative (Feb 8, 2008)

The following is a 100% *Definitive* way to see whether you have passed or failed.

If you see the following, you passed.



> Examination Scored
> Congratulations on passing the NREMT cognitive examination. Your passing result on the cognitive examination will remain valid for a one year period from the date of the examination, [Date] (provided you meet all current requirements for National EMS Certification.
> Please allow 2 weeks for the NREMT to mail out results letters.



If you see the following, you failed.



> Examination Scored
> With regret, we must report that you have failed the cognitive examination taken [date].
> Within 2 weeks, we will be mailing you a results letter to assist you in identifying areas of strength and weakness on the National Registry examination.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 8, 2008)

traumaangel26 said:


> my test shut off after 80 questions and i failed.  One question my instructor could not answer was:  How do you detect uterine cancer?  I looked in my books and i can not find the answer.  I think this is one of the questions that they are thinking about putting on.  Does anyone have an answer for me.  I would like to know just to know.:unsure:



This one is pretty simple. It is found out by a Pap test with scrapings of the lining of the uterus/cervix (which every women, child bearing age should have performed yearly) during the pelvic examination. The lining is called the endometrium, is the most common cancer of a woman's reproductive tract.

R/r 911


----------



## tongi26 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Nremt*

I just took my EMT-B on yesterday, and received my scores today, failed.  was very dissappointed.  I have not worked in the medical field for 1 1/2 years, and my primary job requires me to be EMT-B certified, so this really sucks.  I hope to retake this in 15 days, what can I use to study to ensure I pass?  I think that my test went up to 110 questions, not good:unsure:


----------



## Fire3456 (Mar 13, 2008)

*Test results...*

After the test you are to find your results on a web site.  What does the web site say, besides you passed or failed.  

Does it tell you where your weak points or strong points were?  

Just wondering why, when people post that the have past or failed, they don't post what their strong points and weak points were. (Especially the ones who failed...what were the parts you struggled with or scored low)


----------



## Cincy53 (Apr 30, 2008)

you get a letter in the mail usually that week which tells you where you were "above passing," "at passing," or "below passing."


----------



## Zeke the Plumber (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey all. I took the EMT-B on Saturday, it ended on 71 questions. I used around 40 minutes to do it.  Found out today through the website, I passed! ^_^

However, it also said "To obtain national registration, it is also necessary to successfully complete a psychomotor (practical) examination."

I graduated from the EMT-B program last summer, but waited until now to get the ball rolling. The EMT school did have practicals at the end of the summer with the written final portion.  I ended up passing both. About a month ago when I first signed up for national registration I contacted my school and I was informed that confirmation of passing the class, practicals were sent. 

Could this be a result of waiting so long to do it that now my practical score is invalid?  Perhaps contacting my EMT school is the best thing to do.


----------



## Jango (Jun 9, 2008)

Contacting your school is a good start, you might also try contacting the testing  coordinators....in my state its a state run program.  And BTW congrats on passing!!!


----------



## Zeke the Plumber (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for the congrats and advice!

I contacted my school and things seem more puzzling.  Just as you suggested, I must email/phone an EMT representative of the state. Apparently, they won't accept practical examination scores from EMT programs after Sept of last year. Hmm. 

So I'm really not sure what to make of this.  I'm going to wait and see if I get an email response.


----------



## tetra (Jun 10, 2008)

Zeek, I'm having similar problems. 

I passed the NREMT-Basic CBT and was then told I had to complete a practical skills test. I talked with some people at NREMT who said I had to have completed a practical skills test within the last year and my test was 2 years ago. I'm confused because I had to get my "Practical Skills Verified" before I could take the CBT. I called my state (MA) office but they said they cannot retest me because I am already an EMT in MA.

I'll be living in RI next year and need to be certified as an EMT-B there. Any RI EMTs who could give me some advice? I've heard there is no practical exam for basics in RI.

Any advice or help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 10, 2008)

tetra said:


> Zeek, I'm having similar problems.
> 
> I passed the NREMT-Basic CBT and was then told I had to complete a practical skills test. I talked with some people at NREMT who said I had to have completed a practical skills test within the last year and my test was 2 years ago. I'm confused because I had to get my "Practical Skills Verified" before I could take the CBT. I called my state (MA) office but they said they cannot retest me because I am already an EMT in MA.
> 
> ...



Did you call and tell the NREMT that you were a EMT in MA? Again, (for the hundred time) NREMT only requires a state to verify that they have passed a practical examination, through state or school. NREMT does *NOT* have a Basic Practical examination for themselves, only a recommended suggested outline. 

Recontact NREMT and inform that MA approved you as a Basic EMT and they will probably accept a copy of your MA card as proof, and grant you a NREMT certification since you passed the test. 

Good luck !

R/r 911


----------



## tetra (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for your response! 

I did tell the NREMT that I was an EMT-B in MA but they said I needed to retake the practical because it was more than 1 year ago (took the practical in June 2006)


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 11, 2008)

tetra said:


> Thanks for your response!
> 
> I did tell the NREMT that I was an EMT-B in MA but they said I needed to retake the practical because it was more than 1 year ago (took the practical in June 2006)



I would immediately do so.. before your written is post void! 

R/r 911


----------



## tetra (Aug 7, 2008)

For anyone else who found that their practical skills test was more than 1 year ago and was told they had to take another practical: this may not be true. As it turns out, you can use a refresher course in the last 12 months as your practical skills test if your instructor will sign off that you did practical skills during the refresher. You need to fill out a EMT-B Practical Skills Verification Form which you can get by contacting the National Registry.


----------

